# Info on this Pedigree.



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

So trying to understand my pups dam line. Really have 0 clue when it comes to czeck dogs. 
Her pedigree
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=1872849-besy-di-dranel

Only know what the breeder told me about the dam he never met the parents as she is an import. So I am currently interested specifically in her sire. So if anyone knows anything about him good or bad lets hear it. Also looking for any info on the rest of her ped if anyone know the dogs or saw them work. 

Dams sire is 
*http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=435553-conti-dablova-kolonie*

*video I found*

*Conti Dablova Kolonie*​http://www.dankim.it/dvd/Conti Dablova Kolonie.htm


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Haz Othman said:


> So trying to understand my pups dam line. Really have 0 clue when it comes to czeck dogs.
> Her pedigree
> http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=1872849-besy-di-dranel
> 
> ...


 
I don't know much about Czech pedigrees, but I have heard that Marko z Blatenského zámku was a very good dog. Here's a video of him (courtesy of Christopher Jones from Australia... I think he would be able to provide insight on this bloodline): 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2UFAbOBuP4 

I am also interested in this thread.


Regards


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Tiago Fontes said:


> I don't know much about Czech pedigrees, but I have heard that Marko z Blatenského zámku was a very good dog. Here's a video of him (courtesy of Christopher Jones from Australia... I think he would be able to provide insight on this bloodline):
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2UFAbOBuP4
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for the vid Tiago. Good to know about Marko.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

I am also interested in the outcome of this thread, but nobody seems to chime in... :-(


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

There hasn't been tons of interest in Czech amongst sport people. You might try the Alpine GSD Forum which is pretty much exclusively Czech. Chris Jones is one of he few people that have commented on them. Also, you might try PMing Clifton Anderson.

T


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

It seems that not much is known about a lot of czeck dogs as compared to WG lines. Off hand I personally can think of 10-15 WG dogs as opposed to maybe 5 Czeck dogs.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm a bit surprised your breeder can't tell you what's behind it. There have been a few dogs that have made their mark and PnS dogs have a certain reputation. Beyond that, not much said about them except some generalizations. 

T


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

Haz Othman said:


> So trying to understand my pups dam line. Really have 0 clue when it comes to czeck dogs.
> Her pedigree
> http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=1872849-besy-di-dranel
> 
> ...


Grim zps very famous czech dog, from what i remember know for producing sport dogs, high prey drive etc
cordan an- sat, extremely famous czech dog, produced heaps of well known studs such as Tom zps, more police dog types


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Michael Murphy said:


> Grim zps very famous czech dog, from what i remember know for producing sport dogs, high prey drive etc
> cordan an- sat, extremely famous czech dog, produced heaps of well known studs such as Tom zps, more police dog types


None of the dogs I know line bred on Grim (including mine) have high drive. They're more medium-low, with a bit of an edge, and mix well with the higher drive WG dogs.


----------

